# Got my Oberon cover but its not working :(



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I got my Oberon with corners today, I was so exited. First it took me forever to get it into the corners, I had a horrible time getting it into the bottom right one. Then when I finally manage to put the left top corner on it presses down onto the previous page button. So much so that I cannot fold it back. If I fold it back it kind of lifts up the Kindle, don't know how to describe it. It presses down totally and of course I end up who knows where. 

Am I the only one having these issues? I can't use it like this. I am a bit dissappointed to say the least. 

Anyone else with the corners have those issues?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Atunah said:


> So I got my Oberon with corners today, I was so exited. First it took me forever to get it into the corners, I had a horrible time getting it into the bottom right one. Then when I finally manage to put the left top corner on it presses down onto the previous page button. So much so that I cannot fold it back. If I fold it back it kind of lifts up the Kindle, don't know how to describe it. It presses down totally and of course I end up who knows where.
> 
> Am I the only one having these issues? I can't use it like this. I am a bit dissappointed to say the least.
> 
> Anyone else with the corners have those issues?


I have the sky dragon w/ corners and I haven't any issues with the corners or folding it back. Have you tried emailing or calling the company?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No I haven't. They don't have a return policy which I totally understand. The corners look fine and do look like the pics as far as I can tell. Not sure what emailing could really do. I just don't see how the top left one cannot push down on the button. I am just trying to figure out if I need to do something. Do I need to stretch the leather? Just confused here. 

I have the tree of life, don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh thats frustrating, I would give them a call. They should walk you through this, or maybe there is some issue with the cover.
Good luck with this!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My Oberon corners were already loose enough.  I did not need to do any stretching.  My M-edge, on the other hand, does fit a bit tight and takes some wrangling to get the Kindle in and out.  
But the fact that the corners are that tight to begin with is not a good thing.  I would definitely call them and explain the situation.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a total phone phobia, I hate hate hate calling. I guess I have to send them an email. I am just having difficutly explaining it right. I am pretty upset I have to say. I cannot use it this way. It looks like the pics, but its so tight the bottom right one doesn't really cover the a button. 

I definately have to wrangle and no matter what I do, the previous page is getting completly pushed down. It doesnt look tight, but it lifts up the kindle when I open the cover, its very thick and very stiff. 

Lately I am not having much luck with anything it seems .  I was so looking forward and thats a lot of money to be out of. Don't know if I can even sell this to anyone. Gosh I just hate this. Its so pretty.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not heard any bad reviews on their customer service.  Perhaps it just did not get cut to the right measurement.  Definitely send an email if you do not want to place the call.  They are a small company and rely on the good recommendations of others.  I'm sure they'll want to help you out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Their customer service is great. Don't be afraid to call, they're VERY, VERY nice and will go out of their way to make it right for you.

I do know that somw of the first ones that went out had some issues with the corners, although I think it was the upper right. I don't have the corners myself, but I don't think they should be that tight.

They well let you return something if there's something wrong with it. Please don't feel like you're stuck with it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I know the customer service is great. Although I hate calling, I did have to call this week because my tracking number didn't match what it was being shipped too. 

I just send a email. I think I am to upset right now to call. I don't have a car so I can't get around if I need to send it somewhere, that's another thing that's upsetting. Hasn't been my week I guess


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I know the customer service is great. Although I hate calling, I did have to call this week because my tracking number didn't match what it was being shipped too.
> 
> I just send a email. I think I am to upset right now to call. I don't have a car so I can't get around if I need to send it somewhere, that's another thing that's upsetting. Hasn't been my week I guess


Please keep us updated, I ordered last night with corners.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Atunah, I have a cover with corners too. Let me offer you a few tips and see if this helps. 

Take the Kindle out of the cover and put it in bottom first, while it's turned off or sleeping of course! When you have the bottom correctly positioned, the corners should partially if not completely cover the alt key and the aa/font size key. If it's not secured properly on the bottom, you might have trouble getting the top corner on properly. 

As for the top corner, it'll be a little hard to do, but just tug it gently over the top corner of the Kindle. It shouldn't press down on anything, or hug it too tightly. 

If that fails to work, absolutely talk to customer service about it. It's a very nice company and although they have a no-return policy, that has nothing to do with if your item is defective! They've also exchanged Kindle covers for people who wanted a new design that came out within weeks of buying theirs, so don't worry about talking to them. 

Tell me if that helps, okay?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am having a hard time just getting it into the bottom straps. The right A button is not really covered be the strap, I can't get the Kindle in any farther without fearing I break it. Only a slight corner of the A button on the right is covered, not all of it.  Because its so tight there it lights the top half of the kindle away from the cover and that makes the strap totally press down on the page button. I didn't want to wrangle anymore as I am afraid to break the Kindle. I just don't see how there is any way, even with the top strap being more lose how I would not press down on that button. I can hear the click as soon as I just open the cover and of course there is no way to hold it or put my hand in it as its already pushed down at that point. The cord on the right I can't really use either as it messes alittle with my right page button.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel sure they will send you another or a refund. I would be freaking out too, to be so excited and then disappointed. Just take a deep breath and try to relax...I know, easier said than done.   We'll be waiting for an update.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The Kindle is sturdier than you might think it is. When I get home I'll take a picture of mine in the cover, with emphasis on how the bottom looks. 

These are handmade, so it's very possible that the corners on yours might not have been made long enough. If that ends up being the case, it's definitely the fault of Oberon Designs and they will replace it for you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just ordered mine last night and I'm sure a lot of others did also with the new designs. I'm sure that they will do everything they can to help you. I would be disappointed as well. We are pulling for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Additionally, I should have originally said that it will *partially* or completely cover the alt & aa buttons, rather than just completely. I have amended my post to reflect that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

When they sent me out my new cover (I'm one that had the butterfly come out as soon as I ordered the tree of life) they mailed it to me with a return label. You can call UPS and they'll pick it up. No need to go anywhere.

If you're not happy with the corners, maybe you can request they mail you a replacement with velcro instead.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

This is how it should look:









My picture cuts off the right corner but you should get an idea on how it shoud be.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> When they sent me out my new cover (I'm one that had the butterfly come out as soon as I ordered the tree of life) they mailed it to me with a return label. You can call UPS and they'll pick it up. No need to go anywhere.
> 
> If you're not happy with the corners, maybe you can request they mail you a replacement with velcro instead.


I'm so glad you told her that. I was wondering if the UPS offered that service.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Atunah said:


> So I got my Oberon with corners today, I was so exited. First it took me forever to get it into the corners, I had a horrible time getting it into the bottom right one. Then when I finally manage to put the left top corner on it presses down onto the previous page button. So much so that I cannot fold it back. If I fold it back it kind of lifts up the Kindle, don't know how to describe it. It presses down totally and of course I end up who knows where.
> 
> Am I the only one having these issues? I can't use it like this. I am a bit dissappointed to say the least.
> 
> Anyone else with the corners have those issues?


I have the Tree of Life, and I do not have this issue.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a email back and was offered another one send. I responded yes to that. 

Thanks for that pic, the bottom corner does not cover that much of the A button in my case, just a tiny bit. I can wrangle it in to cover a tiny bit more, but none of that would help with the page issue.  I thought maybe because its new, but there is no way I can use this cover. I would never be able to open it or fold it back. The previous page button is completely pressed down, no wiggle room at all. 

I hope the next one doesn't have those issues, I don't know what to do then. 

If that's how Ups works I guess I have to figure that out. I wasn't sure how to do that. I can't drive anywhere currently.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Well that was quick! Glad you didn't have to wait overnight for a reply. Good news and hopefully the next one will fit correctly.   I know I would be disappointed too though if it had happened to me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, very prompt response. Very happy with that. Its just so frustrating as everyone has been so happy with it and I couldn't figure out how that pressing down of buttons could work for anyone. I mean I assume my kindle looks like everyone else's lol. 

So for those that have corners, there are no issues whatsoever with pressing down on that previous page button even if its folded back? No matter how you hold the cover?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, very prompt response. Very happy with that. Its just so frustrating as everyone has been so happy with it and I couldn't figure out how that pressing down of buttons could work for anyone. I mean I assume my kindle looks like everyone else's lol.
> 
> So for those that have corners, there are no issues whatsoever with pressing down on that previous page button even if its folded back? No matter how you hold the cover?


Nope.
I fold mine back and put my left hand (except for my thumb) in the pocket. I use my left thumb mainly to hit the next and back buttons.
When I got mine I expected it to be really stiff and have to be 'broken in' before I could fold it but on the first day it was nice and soft. Well as soft as leather can be.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I have never had the corners press down on the buttons, not once. In fact, my upper left corner sort of hugs to the TOP of the Kindle, rather than the side. I also read with mine folded back, just like you would with the original cover. No problems.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wierd then. Mine is pretty stiff. But I guess there are those thingies inside, but the edges everything is pretty stiff. Its quite substantial which is a good thing to protect the Kindle. 

Obviously something is the matter with mine then as it seems to work for everyone else but me .  There was just no way to make that one work. 

Thanks for the posts though, it means that it does normally work so I just have to wait for the replacement.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the tree of life kindle cover.  I've had it for 8 days.  My kindle cover fit perfectly when I followed the directions that came in the package.  The reason I'm posting is to tell you that mine fits and I have a silicone cover on my kindle.  THEY BOTH FIT!

I'm sure if you call customer service they will help you.    

Good Luck


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Already done, read upthread. Not sure how much "directions" there can be putting a kindle into corners. I can assure you I tried.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear about the great customer service. I am so anxious to get mine.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am having a hard time just getting it into the bottom straps. The right A button is not really covered be the strap, I can't get the Kindle in any farther without fearing I break it. Only a slight corner of the A button on the right is covered, not all of it. Because its so tight


Sounds like the straps were not installed quite correctly. I have the corners and they don't press on any keys and are not tight or difficult to get on. While they have a no return policy, obviously that would not cover something that was not made correctly. Either call or email them and let them know about the problems with the corners, I'm sure they will take care of the problem.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL, yes, like I already said earlier I already emailed and they already answered. Are my posts invisible?  lol. 

Really, they are taking care of it. Top notch service. They are sending me another one with a return label so they can figure out what went wrong with this one. 

I feel much better now and I am sure the new one will be perfect as everyone is happy. I have to say the design (tree of life) is absolutely stunning. The pictures do not do it justice. I think I might have gasped when I opened it first. Its just a wow factor.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> If that's how Ups works I guess I have to figure that out. I wasn't sure how to do that. I can't drive anywhere currently.


Oberon included a return label for mine and it was super easy. If you go their website www.ups.com and click on the shipping tab and then schedule a pick-up. Put in the info it asks for (you'll need the tracking number on the return label if they used UPS) and then wait for them to show up. You can also just give it to your UPS driver if he happens to stop by (mine is here ALL the time, I think he likes me..I don't think it has anything to do with all the online shopping I do)

You can also call 1-800-PICK-UPS and schedule it over the phone


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am glad that they are fixing the problem for you. I had heard that they have amazing customer service and it sounds like that is true.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the helpfulness of this community!

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree Leslie. I was upset I admit when I couldn't figure out how to get it in lol. Magnified by all the hmpf that happened this week already lol. 

But then the members started to come in and it did calm me down. And the prompt response by Oberon also helped. Not a lot of places you find this kind of customer service. I will update once I have news  . 

I need a Schnapps now


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

peach schnaps?

glad all worked out 

Sylvia


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I agree Leslie. I was upset I admit when I couldn't figure out how to get it in lol. Magnified by all the hmpf that happened this week already lol.
> 
> But then the members started to come in and it did calm me down. And the prompt response by Oberon also helped. Not a lot of places you find this kind of customer service. I will update once I have news .
> 
> I need a Schnapps now


Dr. McGillicuddy's Mentholmint Schnapps? Mmmmm....


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Atunah said:


> LOL, yes, like I already said earlier I already emailed and they already answered. Are my posts invisible?  lol.


Sowwy. Guess I skimmed too much. Glad they are taking care of it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just wanted to update on the cover. I got the replacement yesterday and I can easy get the Kindle in the bottom corner and there is no hard tension folding it back. Yay. Kudos to Oberon for very fast and very friendly customer service. Top notch all the way. 

Now if I could just stop touching the tree while I am trying to read  . Gosh its so beautiful. Oh and the smell, the smell, heavenly leather smell. 

Now I see the purses on the site..............................


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And the best part of the purses is that you don't have to worry about them covering any buttons. Perfect!

Glad to hear that you got your replacement and all is well.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah happy to hear your new cover holds your Kindle the way it is supposed to.  I had an Oberon experience also, ordered the Dragonfly Pond and received the Purple Butterfly. Called CS and they shipped the correct cover yesterday with a return shipping label for the Butterfly. I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I just wanted to update on the cover. I got the replacement yesterday and I can easy get the Kindle in the bottom corner and there is no hard tension folding it back. Yay. Kudos to Oberon for very fast and very friendly customer service. Top notch all the way.


Great to hear!!! I too have my eye on one of the purses. Nice stuff.


----------

